

"PAUL GRAHAM JUST SAID INSANE THINGS AT YCNYC" - mkrecny
http://comments.deasil.com/2011/09/27/paul-graham-just-said-insane-things-at-ycnyc/

======
krschultz
I attended YCNYC last night. I didn't get the impression that PG was slamming
NYC (aside from the weather, which I sure agreed with this week). A lot of
what he said about NYC was positive, a few things were negative, many were
over generalizations but that is just how it goes when you make a sweeping,
predictive, speech.

But I'm really disappointed this is the storyline coming out of YCNYC. I took
a lot of notes last night during the Q&A and the founder's talks. I took
basically none during PG's talk. There were great presentations from the
founders of AirBnB, Weebly, WePay, and others that I really inspired me and
taught me things. Talking to lots of other people was very interesting.

I spent 6 hours in my car and 2 hours on trains yesterday to get to and from
the event, and I would do it again in a heartbeat. I did not go through that
trouble to hear about Silicon Vally vs Boston vs NYC, and that's not what I
got out of last night. Yet on the internet that's all I'm reading about. It
really was a tiny portion of the night.

------
pp13
PG was correct on everything he said about NYC. When I first heard him speak
at the event, I thought he was going to talk fluff about how great NYC was,
but he was honest. Every point he made was true.

Haters gonna hate.

------
rwolf
"Here’s three things that really pissed me off that rolled through my feed."

Some guy on the internet gets offended at out-of-context blurbs he read on the
internet about an event he did not attend? Stop the presses.

------
llambda
I'm going to step out on a limb here, and say something that will probably be
seen as unpopular, especially among you New Yorkers out there: this kind of
inability to self-reflect in any way but with a Quixotic positivity about
oneself may be a damaging aspect of NYC culture. To be clear, I'm not saying
it's a bad thing to be optimistic, I'm saying that if you can't take
criticism, it's hard to make progress. If you're sure you've already arrived,
then what's the point of talking about it anymore? It makes it difficult to
innovate though, individually and communally, when everyone thinks they've
already figured it out and aren't willing to consider other perspectives. At
YCNYC last night I felt that pg made some insightful comments. Sure, they
weren't necessarily gratifying for NYC. But so what? Does that make them any
less important or interesting?

------
dmix
The capitalization of the headline is indicative to the quality of the
content.

This is mostly just inflammatory.

